# Blood Wood



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Are there any specific things one should be aware of in using blood wood and gluing it up with other woods? I recently had a stool top fail at the joint between the blood wood and maple and at the red cedar joint. I was drilling through using a 3/8 forester following a pre-drilled hole. I used Tight Bond III to glue it up. I shall cease using it till I know what I am doing. Love the color,and picked it up with a fella's stock so it was dirt cheap. If you would like to see photos I can provide them.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry,,,

I read once that due to the extreme density of bloodwood its a good idea to scuff up the wood a bit prior to gluing up. Its not an oily wood, so thats not a concern. Perhaps the joint was just starved for glue? I've used it several times without any problems. And like you, I use titebond products...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Could it be this is not bloodwood? I have looked at several pictures of bloodwood and it sure looks like it to me. Is there another wood with similar color and texture? It does give off an oder when sawing or drilling, not a bad odor but noticeable like aromatic cedar is noticeable.?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

here ya go Jerry..

Exotic Wood bloodwood


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep thats where I went after posting, its's bloodwood alright. Well I shall do a glue-up give a day or so and stress it. Thanks Bill appreciate your quick and thorough response.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I think red cedar is an oily wood and that may have been part of the problem. I have had no luck staining, painting or gluing cedar.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> I think red cedar is an oily wood and that may have been part of the problem. I have had no luck staining, painting or gluing cedar.


Did not know that thanks, will be cautious of that in the future.


----------

